
Analyse Asia 54: Twittamentary and China's Media Landscape with Tan Siok Siok - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/08/22/episode-54-twittamentary-chinas-media-landscape-with-tan-siok-siok/
======
bleongcw
Tan Siok Siok, CEO of Kinetic One and a notable documentary film-maker who
made Twittamentary in 2012 entirely with social media and crowdsourcing,
joined us for a conversation on how she has managed to make interesting
documentaries from China to US. Tracing her story across Singapore, China and
US, she discussed her journey from a filmmaker to now the CEO of a technology
media company, and how she saw the transformation of the China media landscape
from 2004 to 2015.

